# Объявления > Аудио, видео, фото, бытовая техника и музыкальные инструменты > Продам > Фото-Видео и Домашний кинотеатр >  Продам Видеокамеру Canon Legria HF R36

## lion_son

Продам Видеокамеру Canon Legria HF R36, 
полный комплект + дополнительный аккумулятор.

Состояние идеальное.
В своём ценовом диапазоне модель может похвастаться ЛУЧШИМИ техническими характеристиками и функциональными возможностями. 
- Оснащена матрицей диагональю 1/4.85" и разрешением 3.28 МПикс, что позволяет проводить как видео-, так и фотосъёмку в разрешении до 1920x1080. 
- Реализован оптический стабилизатор изображения и 32-кратный зум. 
- Набор специальных режимов включает предварительную запись, а также режим ночной съёмки (при освещении от 0,4 люкса). 
- Заявленное время работы от аккумулятора – 1 час. 



Стоимость - 1000 грн

----------

